# Who me?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Another one of those puppy photos that just seems to reek of "innocence" but I can you assure you he is not. He grew up to be my daughter's boy Jersey.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

omg what a little fluffy baby.... how cute


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a look! he's a cutie!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cutie!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a great look. My bet is he grew up to be a troublemaker.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

He is a cutie!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wonderful moment.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Another one of those puppy photos that just seems to reek of "innocence" but I can you assure you he is not. He grew up to be my daughter's boy Jersey.


 
You are SUCH a Grandpa... you see innocence in THIS pic? HAHAHAHAHA!
I see "Just gimme a second and I'll have this place SMOKIN'!"

VERY cute...


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

This is one mischevious photo!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a mischevious face and I see trouble brewing in the eyes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, what a cutie








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

what a look hes got!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> You are SUCH a Grandpa... you see innocence in THIS pic? HAHAHAHAHA!
> I see "Just gimme a second and I'll have this place SMOKIN'!"
> 
> VERY cute...


I thought the very same thing! There's plotting in them eyes... What a beautiful baby!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

:roflmao:
That is just hilarious!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like He's thinking " when I get a little bigger, I'm gonna chew on that shoe"
He's adorable


----------

